# Date marks on tyres



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've just had 2 new tyres fitted on my van, Michelins.

They are dated 1219. That can't be right, surely?

I thought they were supposed to be marked with date of manufacture.

The markings don't look to have the same moulded height as adjacent marks.

I realise tyre manufacturers don't want to make tyres and have them sitting around in warehouses unused, but something like this makes me feel a bit suspicious. They must have been dated post manufacture. Should they be marked in the original mould process, I don't know?

Tyres were fitted by my mobile mechanic who I've been using for years so I don't doubt his integrity.

Any thoughts, folks?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Week 12 2019 Geoff so it's very possible they are very recently produced.

Terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think its the twelfth week of 2019 not month but stand to be corrected Geoff.

Pete


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ah, never thought of that. Thanks for confirming I'm a complete idiot!

Feel better now. You chaps heap good medicine.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Michelin tyres circa 1219 -


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

yep its definately week number of manufacture. We had two new fitted earlier this year and our tyre fitter made sure they were recently manufactured 



We need 4 new next year, I'll have to mortgage my house to pay for them :surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

ISTR you have a tag axle, Kay. Good job you don't need 6! You'd have to learn to play the harmonica and do some busking.

You could rope Bazza in as accompaniment.:grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> yep its definately week number of manufacture. We had two new fitted earlier this year and our tyre fitter made sure they were recently manufactured
> 
> We need 4 new next year, I'll have to mortgage my house to pay for them :surprise:


Try www.blackcircles.com I have been using them for years. You buy your tyres on line, pay for them and then decide where and when you have them fitted (fitting costs are included in the price) 
They have a huge stock turnover so their tyres always seem pretty new, at least the ones I have purchased have been.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaytutt said:


> yep its definately week number of manufacture. We had two new fitted earlier this year and our tyre fitter made sure they were recently manufactured
> 
> We need 4 new next year, I'll have to mortgage my house to pay for them :surprise:


I found camskill to be the cheapest when I bought some for my TAG.

https://www.camskill.co.uk/

The tyres were only 2 months old and were delivered in 48 hours. I then paid 10 or 15 quid on each to get them fitted locally. I rang Camskill and they checked the dates on the tyres before I ordered. They were as good as gold over that, no problems.

Graham


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks both for the recommendations, I checked the online prices (black circles/Asda etc) first and my local tyre fitter matched the price and guaranteed tyres manufactured during 2019 so I’ll stick with him for the next 4


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Good result ! 

Andy


----------

